# LOGOS best software for bible study?



## 3John2

I'm seriously considering getting a bible software program for SERIOUS bible study. I had heard a radio show (infomercial perhaps?)featuring the LOGOS bible study software. Anyways I was wondering if that's the best or is there something better out there?


----------



## Casey

If you want a digital library, go with Logos.

If you want to do serious exegesis, go with BibleWorks.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist

Personally, I would say that Logos is the best "all-rounder" product out there. It can do "serious" exegesis like Bibleworks but certainly not as fast. Also, the interface is not as intuitive as BW, but, it is far more customizable and there are many grammatical, commentary and visual graphical reports that BW simply does not do. I got my original copy free and I'm thankful for it. I had BW 4.0 at the time and it was not long before I abandoned it in favour of Logos.

I'm a heavy Logos user (every day), but, I will also point out three things:
1) BW is cheaper by a long shot ($350 vs. $600 for LLS Silver Scholars under student pricing). 
2) BW is created by Reformed Presbyterians if that matters to you.
3) BW syntaxical search is easier to interpret and build queries in than Logos in my opinion.


----------



## DMcFadden

I passed on Bible Works (just about the only Bible software I don't own) because my interest was in phasing out a 5,000 volume print library and replacing it with an electronic one rather than a specialty high-end exegesis tool. Logos is a VERY good program that can do just about anything you want of it, including sophisticated searching. The selling point for me, however, is that it has an enormous library of resources including just about every major commentary series, sys theo, reference work, etc. At present I have more than 4,100 volumes on Libronix, organized for quick searching under dozens of specialty collections: Pink, Kuyper, Apologetics, Barth, Berkouswer, Boice, Calvin, Church History, Geisler, Luther, MacArthur, Piper, Puritans, Sproul, Spurgeon, Sys Theo, Van Til, etc.

If you are interested, get the free download and give it a test run before deciding on purchasing. Actually, if you want digital books, you can always download the Wordsearch and a couple of hundred books for free, download e-Sword and 650 resources for free; AND download Libronix and add several hundred free PBB files before deciding on an expensive Bible study platform.

BTW, I'm sitting here at my computer wearing a Logos Bible Softwre t-shirt!


----------



## bened

I've used both for a number of years. Just depends on what you want to do. If you're committed to expository preaching, dealing directly with the text, BW is far more nimble. You can by all means do great exegesis w/Logos but BW's built for dealing directly with the text and nothing but.

However, as DMcF said, if you want to begin utilizing ebooks and have the best program to search them, Logos is the ticket. Adv w/Logos is you can start at a basic level and upgrade as $$$ allows. BW you take the plunge. 

But again, I know finances are tight - but if you're going into the ministry, I think you can more than justify both. 

I have limited experience with WS and it's a solid program and very flexible with the new format that incorporates other low-cost programs, i.e. BibleNavigator (?), but it ain't logos - the ultimate digital library system - bar none. 

BW is the best, in my opinion, at what it does - exegete, work with the text and that alone. But a few gramcord users may beg to differ. They do have a devoted following, not the least of which includes D.A. Carson. You be the judge on that....(www.gramcord.org).

Sufficed to say, in my opinion, BW and Logos are the two best. Purchase one, then "feed the pig", save your money and buy the other, if you can't do both at the same time.

Hope my rambling helped at least a little.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

DMcFadden said:


> I passed on Bible Works (just about the only Bible software I don't own) because my interest was in phasing out a 5,000 volume print library and replacing it with an electronic one rather than a specialty high-end exegesis tool. Logos is a VERY good program that can do just about anything you want of it, including sophisticated searching. The selling point for me, however, is that it has an enormous library of resources including just about every major commentary series, sys theo, reference work, etc. At present I have more than 4,100 volumes on Libronix, organized for quick searching under dozens of specialty collections: Pink, Kuyper, Apologetics, Barth, Berkouswer, Boice, Calvin, Church History, Geisler, Luther, MacArthur, Piper, Puritans, Sproul, Spurgeon, Sys Theo, Van Til, etc.
> 
> If you are interested, get the free download and give it a test run before deciding on purchasing. Actually, if you want digital books, you can always download the Wordsearch and a couple of hundred books for free, download e-Sword and 650 resources for free; AND download Libronix and add several hundred free PBB files before deciding on an expensive Bible study platform.
> 
> BTW, I'm sitting here at my computer wearing a Logos Bible Softwre t-shirt!



Where is the free download?


----------



## DTK

3John2 said:


> I'm seriously considering getting a bible software program for SERIOUS bible study. I had heard a radio show (infomercial perhaps?)featuring the LOGOS bible study software. Anyways I was wondering if that's the best or is there something better out there?


I have both Libronix (Logos) and Bibleworks, having purchased Logos first some ten years ago. I bought the Level Four which, at the time, was the most extensive package available. For a while it worked okay, but has always been (and still is) a hog for RAM. My PC always acted sluggish running it, as though in birth pains. I added many features to this original package, the Early Church Fathers, the Theological Journal Library, and a CD from the Christian Classics Foundation, and the Van Til CD. 

After refusing for a long time even to consider Bibleworks, I finally made the change in software to it, and have never regretted it. 

However, recently, my PC died and I purchased a new one with Vista. Though I had used the Folio software for other versions of the Early Church Fathers and the Same Theological Journal Library, Vista will no longer permit me to use that old software (something to do with Vista's 64 bit), so now I have had to revert back to using Libronix. Since this change, and my attempt to revive the use of Libronix, I have had nothing but trouble. I spent four hours yesterday on the phone (three hours one day last week) with a "level two" technician for Libronix (Logos), and it was a very frustrating experience. Now , to be sure, the technician was very kind, patient, and eager to help me resolve the technical problems I'm having. But even she was stumped time and time again. 

Yes, Libronix provides an extensive library and tools. But if you're going to use it with Vista, I recommend that you set aside a great deal of time, pray for the patience of Job, and purchase at least 4 gigs of RAM for your PC, and count on other unforeseen factors of difficulty.

But if you're looking for software that runs fast with very good efficiency, Bibleworks is the way to go in my opinion.

DTK


----------



## refbaptdude

I’m a heavy Logos user and have not had a single problem running it on Vista and with only 2gigs of ram(my desktop and laptop). I have used BibleWorks, BibleSoft, and Logos and in my personal opinion Logos is the way to go. 

A great source for FREE Libronix (Logos)books
http://www.stilltruth.com/allpbb

Some great Logos Blogs
Logos Bible Software Blog
PhilGons.com
Morris Proctor's Tips & Tricks

Seminars
https://www.mpseminars.com


----------



## Seb

*The Logos / Libronix free download*



Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Where is the free download?



It was hard to find, but here it is: The Logos / Libronix free download


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

How does one upload the free downloads that refbaptdude linked to up to Libronix?


----------



## Seb

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> How does one upload the free downloads that refbaptdude linked to up to Libronix?



Did you go to: Personal Book Builder Reader Eligibility ?

It looks like you must buy one of the packages from Logos / Libronix. 



> To be eligibile, you must own an RA version Series X collection, Christian Home Library, Bible Study Library, Original Languages Library, Pastor's Library, or Scholar's Library.
> 
> * If you own a QB, OC, or ND version Series X collection, you already have this reader key.
> * Users of the Logos Library System Scholar's Library who have not upgraded to a Logos Series X base package will not have access to the PBB Reader key.



I checked my "Eligibilty" on the free download and got this:



> The free personal book builder reading key is not available for this Libronix Customer ID.



Bummer.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Yep Seb. I tried entering the Customer ID that is under the Help/About Lib tab and it was not accepted. 

Bummer indeed.


----------



## CharlieJ

CovenantalBaptist said:


> 2) BW is created by Reformed Presbyterians if that matters to you.



Really? My Greek professor did the complete NT diagrams for BW 7, and he is a Dispensational Baptist.


----------



## Seb

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Yep Seb. I tried entering the Customer ID that is under the Help/About Lib tab and it was not accepted.
> 
> Bummer indeed.



I guess like many things the answer is gonna be: $$$$


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Yep. trying to talk the wife into letting me get the Leader's Library as we speak.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist

CharlieJ said:


> CovenantalBaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) BW is created by Reformed Presbyterians if that matters to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? My Greek professor did the complete NT diagrams for BW 7, and he is a Dispensational Baptist.
Click to expand...


I hope you don't mean Dr. Dyer  (your signature says you are a GPTS student).

That it was developed by RP's is what I was told by a former fellow student who knew the church in question (and he proposed it as a selling feature). Bibleworks like most software packages includes lots of 3rd party work, but the core development came from members of a PCA church if I was not totally misinformed. Ask Andy (GPTS librarian) about it - he may know more if you are interested.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist

DTK said:


> 3John2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering getting a bible software program for SERIOUS bible study. I had heard a radio show (infomercial perhaps?)featuring the LOGOS bible study software. Anyways I was wondering if that's the best or is there something better out there?
> 
> 
> 
> I have both Libronix (Logos) and Bibleworks, having purchased Logos first some ten years ago. I bought the Level Four which, at the time, was the most extensive package available. For a while it worked okay, but has always been (and still is) a hog for RAM. My PC always acted sluggish running it, as though in birth pains. I added many features to this original package, the Early Church Fathers, the Theological Journal Library, and a CD from the Christian Classics Foundation, and the Van Til CD.
> 
> After refusing for a long time even to consider Bibleworks, I finally made the change in software to it, and have never regretted it.
> 
> However, recently, my PC died and I purchased a new one with Vista. Though I had used the Folio software for other versions of the Early Church Fathers and the Same Theological Journal Library, Vista will no longer permit me to use that old software (something to do with Vista's 64 bit), so now I have had to revert back to using Libronix. Since this change, and my attempt to revive the use of Libronix, I have had nothing but trouble. I spent four hours yesterday on the phone (three hours one day last week) with a "level two" technician for Libronix (Logos), and it was a very frustrating experience. Now , to be sure, the technician was very kind, patient, and eager to help me resolve the technical problems I'm having. But even she was stumped time and time again.
> 
> Yes, Libronix provides an extensive library and tools. But if you're going to use it with Vista, I recommend that you set aside a great deal of time, pray for the patience of Job, and purchase at least 4 gigs of RAM for your PC, and count on other unforeseen factors of difficulty.
> 
> But if you're looking for software that runs fast with very good efficiency, Bibleworks is the way to go in my opinion.
> 
> DTK
Click to expand...


That's too bad. I do hope your problem gets resolved soon. I know the challenge of not having the tools I'm used to in preparation and study. 

I'm not sure, but, I think your problems may have more to do with *64 Bit* Vista than Libronix. I had my laptop die last week and I've had to move from XP to Vista, but, I bought a laptop that was preinstalled with the Vista Home Premium *32 bit* version. 64 Bit Vista, while attractive in its theoretical capabilities and development future, has alot less supported software at this stage. I am up and running in 32 bit Vista and love the increased speed and horsepower. 

My only regret is that Instaverse (a free Wordsearch program that was indispensible to my workflow) doesn't work under Vista. As an  aside - Does anybody know of an alternative or workaround for it?


----------



## jwithnell

We like Logos in our house, especially the feature that lets you save different workspaces. That way my husband and I can both leave something and come back right where we were working -- or be working on two different studies ourselves. He uses it more for true electronic study. I like it for reference, quick word studies etc., and it is the primary way that I read commentaries at this point in my life. I find if I start reading one of the electronic historic books, I ended up buying the hard copy. Luddite, I guess


----------



## N. Eshelman

I use both BibleWorks 7 and Logos Scholars Gold for exegesis and sermon preparation. They compliment each other very well. I started with BW7 because it is significantly cheaper. It is very helpful. LSG has a lot of great features as well. You can also add tons of tomes to it- including some very good (and expensive) commentary sets. 

I would say get both, but get start with only one. Also, LOGOS offers huge discounts to students, like 40%, so if you are a student- get it through your school.


----------



## Broadus

DTK said:


> 3John2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering getting a bible software program for SERIOUS bible study. I had heard a radio show (infomercial perhaps?)featuring the LOGOS bible study software. Anyways I was wondering if that's the best or is there something better out there?
> 
> 
> 
> I have both Libronix (Logos) and Bibleworks, having purchased Logos first some ten years ago. I bought the Level Four which, at the time, was the most extensive package available. For a while it worked okay, but has always been (and still is) a hog for RAM. My PC always acted sluggish running it, as though in birth pains. I added many features to this original package, the Early Church Fathers, the Theological Journal Library, and a CD from the Christian Classics Foundation, and the Van Til CD.
> 
> After refusing for a long time even to consider Bibleworks, I finally made the change in software to it, and have never regretted it.
> 
> However, recently, my PC died and I purchased a new one with Vista. Though I had used the Folio software for other versions of the Early Church Fathers and the Same Theological Journal Library, Vista will no longer permit me to use that old software (something to do with Vista's 64 bit), so now I have had to revert back to using Libronix. Since this change, and my attempt to revive the use of Libronix, I have had nothing but trouble. I spent four hours yesterday on the phone (three hours one day last week) with a "level two" technician for Libronix (Logos), and it was a very frustrating experience. Now , to be sure, the technician was very kind, patient, and eager to help me resolve the technical problems I'm having. But even she was stumped time and time again.
> 
> Yes, Libronix provides an extensive library and tools. But if you're going to use it with Vista, I recommend that you set aside a great deal of time, pray for the patience of Job, and purchase at least 4 gigs of RAM for your PC, and count on other unforeseen factors of difficulty.
> 
> But if you're looking for software that runs fast with very good efficiency, Bibleworks is the way to go in my opinion.
> 
> DTK
Click to expand...


The more I write about computer technology, the more I'm apt to show my ignorance. That said, I wonder that your problem is not with Logos itself but with a modern 64-bit operating system trying to run an older program (16-bit?).

For what it's worth, I entered the Logos world about three months ago, running it on a year and a half old HP notebook, Vista Home Premium (32-bit), and 2 GB's of RAM. I have absolutely no problems running Logos and don't consider it slow, considering all the resources through which it's searching.

For years I had heard that BibleWorks is for exegesis and Logos is for building a digital library. Consequently, I only recently became convinced that that is no longer the case. I think that Logos can now do very close to what BW does plus all the library search stuff.

Admittedly, BW is much quicker and intuitive (I have BW7). Perhaps I will modify my view even on that point as I grow more accustomed to Logos.

Perhaps my advice is worth what you're paying for it, but if I were starting out, I would get the highest Logos package I could get---I bit the bullet and got the Scholar's Gold. If you are a student, I think you can get something like a 40% discount at certain times of the year. You can always get a 25% discount off the retail, and I was fortunate enough to get Logos to throw in the Complete Spurgeon Collection. Contact Logos directly. I think you'll get the best deal talking directly with one of their sales staff, unless you can get in on an academic discount. Even then, ask them about it.

Best,
Bill


----------



## CharlieJ

CovenantalBaptist said:


> I hope you don't mean Dr. Dyer  (your signature says you are a GPTS student).



Oops. Yeah, don't tell him about that. Dr. Randy Leedy at BJU.



CovenantalBaptist said:


> That it was developed by RP's is what I was told by a former fellow student who knew the church in question (and he proposed it as a selling feature). Bibleworks like most software packages includes lots of 3rd party work, but the core development came from members of a PCA church if I was not totally misinformed. Ask Andy (GPTS librarian) about it - he may know more if you are interested.



Interesting. I might look into it. Whoever did it probably had no idea how much good would come of it.


----------

